# Whats the strangest animal or object youve found on a suspect or car inventory?



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats the strangest object youve found on a prisoner or car inventory?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

A valid license


----------



## BPD3352 (Apr 18, 2007)

SinePari said:


> A valid license


:L: Thats priceless!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Rats with legs missing. The guy we were questioning claimed to have removed them in order to test his theory that they would grow back. He was staying in his car and was from out of state so his car and 'lab' were one in the same. Looking back 18+ years ago, I wish we had called the SPCA but I tend to think after we read him the riot act about bothering his old friend from back home, he left the area.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Jesus, pretty bad if youve gotta remove the legs from your pet to keep it from leaving....come to think of it I remember a movies along that line where the Dr removed the womans legs and arms so she would be dependent on him.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

How many rats??? That is just sick. When I was a kid I pulled half the legs off a daddy longs legs to see if if could still walk and I still feel bad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

SinePari said:


> A valid license


Probably no one will believe this, but I swear on the lives of my children, it's true;

I once found a *REAL* Brazilian driver's license.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

A guy I was working with stopped a truck driver on the dog watch...the driver had a robot cat in the cab...well, he called it a "mechanical pussy". Needless to say, our brave declined the offer to handle it ("...check it out, sir!). inch:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Probably no one will believe this, but I swear on the lives of my children, it's true;
> 
> I once found a *REAL* Brazilian driver's license.


Yeah but it belong to the operator?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Yeah but it belong to the operator?


It did!

It was worthless as far as driving privileges (operator established MA residency three years prior), but it was a real document.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

A shift partner I backed up on a traffic stop was doing a pat-down on a female who had a hand grenade in between her breasts. When my partner asked what it was (just prior to removing it with consent), the female said, "Oh, yeah, I forgot that was there!"


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Probably no one will believe this, but I swear on the lives of my children, it's true;
> 
> I once found a *REAL* Brazilian driver's license.


I believe you!!!! I have actually come across valid foreign licenses from Brazil, England, Netherlands, Spain. I have even had them with proper IDP's.

However, this is something I hope to never see again........
At the scene of a wrong way head on, one of 4 vehicles caught in traffic on the closed ramp tried to back his way out. Witnesses said the guy seemed drunk. He was stopped & arrested. In the inventory, in plain view, on the floor of the passenger front seat, was a double headed, 3+ foot long, rubberized / plastic, replica male sexual organ.....complete with blood stained ends.

:uc:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks ....I really needed to read that...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> In the inventory, in plain view, on the floor of the passenger front seat, was a double headed, 3+ foot long, rubberized / plastic, replica male sexual organ.....complete with blood stained ends.


I've found.....ahem....."marital aids" before, but at least they were clean.

Thanks for creating imagery I didn't need to think about. :uc:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> Thanks for creating imagery I didn't need to think about. :uc:


How do you think I felt? I went back to the carnage of car vs minivan at 90 mph just to cleanse the mind.......


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Jesus, pretty bad if youve gotta remove the legs from your pet to keep it from leaving....come to think of it I remember a movies along that line where the Dr removed the womans legs and arms so she would be dependent on him.


I never saw it, but that was "Boxing Helena". It was said to be very strange yet erotic. I can't say I'm really interested in seeing it, but then again, strange movies can be the most interesting.



lpwpd722 said:


> How many rats??? That is just sick. When I was a kid I pulled half the legs off a daddy longs legs to see if if could still walk and I still feel bad.


If I recall correctly, it was two. I pulled the pinchers off earwhigs and don't feel TOO bad about it, but that's only because I really hated them. Then again, squashing them would have been faster and nicer I guess.



USMCTrooper said:


> He was stopped & arrested. In the inventory, in plain view, on the floor of the passenger front seat, was a double headed, 3+ foot long, rubberized / plastic, replica male sexual organ.....complete with blood stained ends.


I'll take legless rats over that anyday.:/:



adroitcuffs said:


> A shift partner I backed up on a traffic stop was doing a pat-down on a female who had a hand grenade in between her breasts. When my partner asked what it was (just prior to removing it with consent), the female said, "Oh, yeah, I forgot that was there!"


Sorry gang, but SOMEONE has to say it....So, her breasts were *BOOBY TRAPPED*?

Again, I appologize.


----------

